# Work from home?



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Has any one tried this? Did it work for you? How do you know if it is a rip off or not? The link is:
http://globeandhomebusiness.net/business-news-all/index.html

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

By the way, do not open the link...it is spam with hidden text as well.

This is a webpage disguised to resemble a legitimate news source. That would be my first clue that it is trying to hide something.

It is made to appear as if it is a news article...and it is NOT.

"As seen on" means nothing nor does it say "what" is as seen on.

_"I basically make $6,000-$8,000 a month online." at 10-13 hours per week. _If it sounds too good to be true, it normally is.

I would say PURE GARBAGE.
_
_By the way, do not open the link...it is spam with hidden text as well.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow, didn't know that. Is there a way I can delete that post? Sorry, I guess it sounded to good to be true..

Bill


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't worry about it plow boy, a moderator will probably remove it for you, no big deal.
I work from home making money online, and I sure don't make 8,000 a week with only 10 hours of work - that's rediculous. It's _possible_ to make $8,000 a week, but a whole lot more likely if you're working at it FULL TIME morning till night. :kung:


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Plow Boy said:


> Wow, didn't know that. Is there a way I can delete that post? Sorry, I guess it sounded to good to be true..
> 
> Bill



No worries. Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh. I get a little cantankerous when it comes to deceptive and hidden claims. :duel:


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I've worked from home for yrs. Are you going to get rich? No probably not, I have not but I make an ok amount. Here is a website/forum (www.workplacelikehome) you do have to be a member but there is NO fee. You can find a list of legit jobs. I've worked for several of the companies on here. VIP Desk I made the most money. $10 an hr plus chances for bonus money. I worked customer service for Eddie Bauer for yrs. The board is a little confusing at 1st because when you are under contract you can NOT say the company you work for on any forum so they list the company with ** EX Eddie Bauer might look like this E*d*e B*u*r. If you can't figure out a company ask me and I'd be happy to help you figure it out. I've also worked for the company West, doesn't pay as much but it was a nice starter company. You should NEVER pay for leads etc. Some companies you do have to pay for your background check I think Arise, Alpine and Cloud 10 you do (this could have changed since I worked there) I no longer work for any of these companies I now run my own travel agency from home after selling Carnival and Disney for other companies. If you have any questions give me a pm and I'm happy to help you.

If you don't want to go to the forum just investigate some of the companies I listed on your own. I am not advising one over another. You can see what works for you but that board is a huge help to someone getting started from home. I am a member BUT not in anyway affliated with it.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

I make money on Facebook selling ViSalus products. See my signature.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

familyman888 said:


> I make money on Facebook selling ViSalus products. See my signature.


Interesting. Do you also use the product?

.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Yes I also use the product (drink the shakes). It has been wonderful for my family. (Wife lost 38 lbs before getting pregnant) Saves us money on groceries too.


----------

